
Improving and Making the Vulnerability Equities Process Transparent - runesoerensen
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2017/11/15/improving-and-making-vulnerability-equities-process-transparent-right-thing-do
======
r1b
I think there is a big "citation needed" when they say:

"The United States is a world leader when it comes to sophisticated processes
and conversation on this topic, and no other nation in has created and run a
process as advanced, meticulous, and transparent as ours."

------
jlgaddis
dang, sctb, et al.:

You guys should recommend this post (and/or the "Charter" [0]) for re-
submission in a couple of days (whatever you call it). I think this is a story
that is definitely interesting and relevant to many HN readers and would
certainly spark some good discussion. I'm not sure why it wasn't noticed the
first time but I know that sometimes "timing is everything". Thanks!

[0]:
[https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/whitehouse.gov/files/images...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/whitehouse.gov/files/images/External%20-%20Unclassified%20VEP%20Charter%20FINAL.PDF)

